# how to zip more than 4 gb size from winzip



## vikasg03 (Feb 20, 2006)

hy
i want to zip 8 GB file but winzip 8.1 reject to zip more than 4 GB file. how to zip. Is any newer version of winzip support it?. please help


----------



## mehulved (Feb 20, 2006)

Are you trying to save the zipped file on a FAT32 partition? A FAT32 partition does not support a file size greater than 4 GB. So, you will have to either reduce the file size or use NTFS partition, if you're using FAT32 partition.


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 20, 2006)

hey you can use Win rar for that


----------



## alib_i (Feb 21, 2006)

AFAIK ... it's not a problem with Winzip ... it's a problem with .zip file format
zip file algorithm has a limit of filesize upto 4GB
If you want to compress larger files ..
use other compression formats .. like .rar (Winrar) or .7z (7-Zip)

-----
alibi


----------

